

Build a blog in Common Lisp, 3 part Tutorial - alrex021
http://roeim.net/vetle/docs/cl-webapp-intro/

======
mahmud
Good sets of articles, but:

1) The timestamps on them are seriously funky. Parts 1 and 2 are from 2009,
but part 3 is from 2008?

and

2) It uses Hunchentoot 0.15.7 API. Hunchentoot 1.0 under went a clean rewrite,
and it's far more modular and extensible now (so much so that it's
distributable across multiple boxes with 2-3 lines of code.) The two are
mostly compatible, skim the new manual to get a feel for the diff.

Bonus

3) It uses CLSQL with Elephant. A good backend. However, an excellent db
option for Lisp is Postmodern which is a library for Postgres. Industrial
stuff.

~~~
kpreid
Er, that's a “last updated” date, not a “posted” date. Presumably the first
part had revisions after they were all written in or before 2008.

